# Bean harvest time...



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

If anyone likes to see the big Deere combines in action, have a look at this page on my site.

I was going out to shovel some dirt today and saw a farmer nearby harvesting beans. I took some pictures and put them up.

http://d.spicher.home.comcast.net/10/07/bean.htm

Enjoy,

-D

Click Here to see the page.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*Pictures*

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Wow! Too cool!*

Funny how those things make the world go around! We just had our big launch of sugarcane cutting in Louisiana. We have something like 400,000 acres+ of sugarcane in LA harvested this year... (largest in the world) ---- LOTS OF YUMMY SUGAR!!!!

SWEET DEAL!!! 

Andy


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Small world Deere im just 40 or so miles south of Yorkville.We finished up harvest season here and put the 9650STS and 9750STS away for the season.Was a nice harvest season but acctually glad to see it over.You get sick of looking at them after a long season.


----------



## jd-tractor (Sep 16, 2003)

*combine pics*

Tried to look at pics but they wouldn't come up !!! I believe it is something I am not doing correctly


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Just click on his click here link.You should get them to come up?


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

My whole site is about 90% pictures, and 10% talk. If you're on 56k, it's possible they were still coming up.

I upload everything out to my "Included free" Comcast website space, so typically delivery of my pages, pictures and content is stable and fast. Comcast delivery servers don't seem to go down.

Maybe let your browser sit there for a minute or two if you are on dialup. The pictures are not really big, there are just quite a few.

Hope it works! -Deere


----------



## JDPuller (Jan 6, 2004)

*Another bean pic*

Nice pics of the 9510 and 8410. 
Here's a pic of Bean harvest a couple years back. 
We still have the 2-9500' s, but upgraded the one 9510 to a 9610


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Nice setup*

you have there JDPuller Thanks for the pictures and Welcome to tractorforum:friends: .
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This year was a good year for soy beans! The price is up and so was the yield. My father got almost 1.3 million pounds of beans in this year and that included loosing 40 acres worth to water pooling and mold. The new John Deere class VII STS (single tine separator) series are like luxury limo's! Nice but very complicated equipment. John Deere had the on site repair rig out to the farm a number of times keeping it going. Great support from Deere!


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

We had both are 9650 and 9750 rolling in beans this year.Wish we could say the yields were high.But only around 42 bu. per acre.Atleast the bean market is up.The STS machines are terrific in beans grinds the stems up to dust.Much better then the old 9600's did.The scary thing about the STS combines are the need to change out the cross feed auger pickup fingers from metal to fiberglass on the bean head platform.John Deere advises to do this because if one of those metal rods break and go through the combine they do thousands of dollars damage.We also increased are rock insurance for this reason.The STS is not as forgiving in the event of a rock going through.But they are a Hell of a combine.Nothing harvest like a Deere.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Nice pics. I haven't been around farming for awhile. Do they still make Gleaner combines?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice pics JDPuller and Welcome to tractorforum.com. Hope to hear from you again.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

They still make the Gleaners not very popular like they were at one time.Those Gleaners were something else you either loved them or hated them.In the late 70's they were not getting a good name for there self.They had many problems and farmers got fed up with them.Gleaner just never did recover from that bad time expirence.


----------

